# FreeBSD 9.1 Beta location



## kb6rxe (Jul 13, 2012)

I heard FreeBSD 91. Beta is out. 
Where can I find it? I'd like to try it.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2012)

By updating from source and fetching RELENG_9.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh?only_with_tag=RELENG_9


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a regular ISO file


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2012)

http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/

Look for RELENG-9.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks, I installed the ISO file with no problems.
Now the website is offline.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 16, 2012)

the website is still there. I made an error in the url


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2012)

Appears to be a redirect to an erroneous https link missing a slash.  Maybe they are changing the site to be https only.


----------

